# What do you miss...if anything?



## MyPyjamas (May 3, 2007)

Hi again,

I was talking to my kids about this yesterday.....

My daughter misses Walkers cheese n onion crisps!

My son misses Tesco's.....he's only 9, bless him!! 

I miss......my friend Barbara and cold Christmases!

MyPY xx


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry My PY - I meant to reply to this a few days ago but my PC froze!

What do I miss????? mmmmmmmmm - sadly I think I would have to say TESCOS!!!

I loved just being able to call in there and buy literally anything and everything you needed - there is nothing that comes close to the mark here in my opinion!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I miss having a lot less red tape.
I miss the clothing stores in South Africa.
My 6 year old misses Oros (a cordial).
I miss South African marshmallows (they are super soft).
I miss very affordable (but excellent) child care centres.
I miss the familiarity of my surroundings.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hazel said:


> I miss the clothing stores in South Africa.


Yep I can feel for you there - I set up this website because I missed clothes back home so much!

Find UK Shops That Deliver Overseas at UK ShoppingWorldwide



Hazel said:


> I miss the familiarity of my surroundings.


I think this is the most important one of all to be honest. Theres a lot to be said for 'familiarity'. Without it you can feel very unsettled and thats not a nice feeling. It does get better though as time goes on.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I'll definitely add this page to faves. thanks. I miss Woolworths in S. Africa which is not at all a grocery store. It's basically the same as Harrod's which you have there! Thanks again, Rach ;-)


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hazel said:


> I'll definitely add this page to faves. thanks. I miss Woolworths in S. Africa which is not at all a grocery store. It's basically the same as Harrod's which you have there! Thanks again, Rach ;-)



You're welcome 

We had Woolworths in the UK which is basically the same as Big W here - weird!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Ha,that *is* weird. S.Africa WW is nothing at all like Big W. Interesting


----------



## lillymist (Jun 8, 2007)

*hmm*

I was browsing though and it seems like everyone that moves misses shops..!!!! as a person who hates to go shopping im guessing i will not miss anything...lol..just kidding...im sure there are things i will miss..but i have to say that im sad that everyone misses shops...i must be missing something here as i cant wait to get rid of shops...lol...

i have been to oz and have to say i didnt miss shopping at all...in fact i enjoyed shopping more than i do in the uk...people talked to me in shops..wow...i couldnt believe it...i was spoken to instead of pushed and shoved......that has to be an improvment....

i hope you all get over the things you miss and i cant wait to get out there and start missing stuff...lol..maybe im just crazy...


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

I miss good Zimbabwean biltong. I also miss things such as the weather -obviously- I miss friends - that is a big loss for me. My family live back home also so must add them to the list. But my first answer has to be biltong as we used to eat this every evening with good Castle lager...


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Why did you have to go and mention Castle!!!!! Aaaah. Yep, Peterc I get ya.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Castle Lager must be the most popular beer in Southern Africa. That alongside with biltong sitting on a houseboat on lake kariba with a few friends and loads of mosquito repellant... the sound of hippos and the roar of lions... what more can you ask for?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

I've been here too long to miss anything!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

*Long*

How long have you been here in Oz, Ozziejock?
Peterc, I miss the sounds of certain African birds in the morning. Birds??? Me??? I never used to care about sounds before. I also get a tiny twinge of missing when I think of the different trees and grass in Africa. But then I think of all the good stuff Oz has that South Africa doesn't even come **close** to. Really, the little things I miss are truly far outweighed by the gains I've received being here. Bottom line for me is that this is a forum where we are able to just say what we feel....vent...doesn't mean we are not happy with where we've moved  It's kind of like when you think what life was before you had kids....you miss your life before and it was so much easier (read: boring) but you would never trade your children for anything...you'd never go back to Before. This (changing countries) is our After. We are obviously going to reminisce a little....

Also I wanted to respond to lillymist about not missing shops....I understand what you're saying and I just want to share that sometimes it's not the actual shopping/buying you miss...it's more the cultural aspect of it.... when I say I miss the clothing shops in S.Africa I'm not saying I love shopping at all....what I'm saying is that in S.Africa the shops are set up differently: everything is in one place according to quality and price. Like one shop will be excellent quality right through...you don't have to feel the garment to see if it will last (Peterc I'm referring to Woolies the clothing store)...you can trust that it will. Another store will sell much cheaper clothing but the quality leaves much to be desired...it doesn't matter though..those stores have their purpose - fashion items that are not meant to last. I suppose I miss that convenience...I suppose I've become a lazy shopper who doesn't like to dig/hunt for stuff...I just wanna pick it up and buy it  I don't know if I'm explaining myself properly. These are just my thoughts.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

You're spot on there Hazel. It isnt actually the 'shopping' as such that you miss - its the familiarity of those shops - knowing what things are, the quality, which makes are good makes etc etc etc. Its exactly the same with groceries too - food has different names, they dont do lots of things here that they do in the UK - the selection is far less (very minimal actually).

I hope you dont miss anything when you get here lilllymist but my guess is that you will.........and it'll be silly things that you just didnt think were important to you before. You might miss the culture, the history, the people, the clothes, the food, the variety of grcoeries but most of all you'll miss FAMILIARITY! 

Good luck though 

Rach xxxx


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Yep Rach. You said it better than me. I agree with you. To Lillymist, I think that you just never know **what** you'll miss. Like I said in another post I never thought I'd miss the sounds of birds. If you'd have told me that 5 months ago I would have laughed you off. It's stange but true. Oh well, it's all good : -)


----------



## lillymist (Jun 8, 2007)

This may be true for most people but not every one is the same....

I don't want to be reminded of the things around me here or i wouldn't be going....As far as im concerned the less im reminded of the place and people i live right now the better ....

I feel in order to get home sick when you leave don't you first have to feel at home in the place your living !!!! .....

I do understand what your saying, but you also must understand that we don't all feel this way about our life as it is now.....


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

lillymist said:


> This may be true for most people but not every one is the same....
> 
> I don't want to be reminded of the things around me here or i wouldn't be going....As far as im concerned the less im reminded of the place and people i live right now the better ....
> 
> ...


Hi Lillymist

What I'm talking about isnt Home Sickness - I've never felt that and hope to god I never do. What you cant even begin to imagine (until you've made the move) is that when you move overseas EVERYTHING around you is alien - EVERYTHING! Even the hardest Expat who hated everything about the UK struggles with that a little. It takes time for your new surroundings to feel FAMILIAR - not homesickness - just familiarity.

When are you hoping to move over? Do you have a Visa yet?

Take care

Rach xxxx


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Its exactly the same with groceries too - food has different names, they dont do lots of things here that they do in the UK - the selection is far less (very minimal actually).
> 
> Rach xxxx


I have read this so many times and I can't understand it. I have been back home many times over the years and I have often found it difficult to find the most basic things. Plenty of pre-prepared food tho'. So please Rach can you explain the above statement in more detail? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Aussiejock said:


> I have read this so many times and I can't understand it. I have been back home many times over the years and I have often found it difficult to find the most basic things. Plenty of pre-prepared food tho'. So please Rach can you explain the above statement in more detail? Thanks in advance.


No worries 

How long have you been over here? Perhaps when you go to the UK you're trying to do the same as I do here - look for familiar things? I've only been here 14 months so its still all pretty new to me.

Things like........different crisps (sorry chips), decent curries, ready meals (sorry but I'm no chef!!), cheap 'home brand' groceries which dont taste like crap....etc etc etc

Like I say......for me its more familiarity. The size of Woolworths still shocks me now compared to the Tesco Extra we had in the UK.

I'm not knocking Australia - just saying 'its not the same'


----------



## lillymist (Jun 8, 2007)

No one said its the same...if it was the same i wouldn't want to go there...not everyone needs things that are familiar around them in order to be happy....thats all im pointing out...

im not the type of person that needs my life to feel familiar...in fact i wouldn't want it to be that way..i'd be bored in an instant if i lived that way....

Everyone needs different things in there life to be comforatble with it and mine is not things that are familiar....

Not meaning to sound so disagreeable but its how i feel.....


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

lillymist said:


> No one said its the same...if it was the same i wouldn't want to go there...not everyone needs things that are familiar around them in order to be happy....thats all im pointing out...
> 
> im not the type of person that needs my life to feel familiar...in fact i wouldn't want it to be that way..i'd be bored in an instant if i lived that way....
> 
> ...



Thats fair enough 

When are you thinking of moving across?


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> No worries
> 
> How long have you been over here? Perhaps when you go to the UK you're trying to do the same as I do here - look for familiar things? I've only been here 14 months so its still all pretty new to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow since 66!! You're more Aussie than British then 

If I've got any questions in the future I'll be directing them at you! 

I'm up for cookery lessons too - I'm a shocker in the kitchen!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

tygwyn said:


> Wow since 66!! You're more Aussie than British then
> 
> If I've got any questions in the future I'll be directing them at you!
> 
> I'm up for cookery lessons too - I'm a shocker in the kitchen!


Not more Aussie than British. I'm one of those people who have never considered themselves British I'm afraid! I desparately need a Scottish passport! My sons couldn't believe that I took citizenship after 36 years! But I will stand up for Oz like a native. After all I have 2 Australian born sons as well as 2 Scots and have lived here longer than I lived in Scotland - Scottish first, Australian second.  You are welcome to ask away.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Reeces Peanut Butter Cups. Understanding people: cookery? I'm a shocker? Admittedly I could have moved to another part of the US and had problems with accents and words being used differently. Usually I think the differences are cute, but today I'm tired of dealing with it.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Having a better time yet? Aww, hope so. I know that overwhelmed feeling too well. <little hug>


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

We all need a little hug now and then, especially when we are far from friends and family. Hugs to all.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Amen to that.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Lately I've been a little homesick. I'm not missing things so much as routine things and places. The bookstore where I like to browse, the Chinese restaurant where my friends and I used to eat a couple of times a month, the newspaper.

I know there are bookstores here, and Chinese restaurants, and the newspaper is online, but it's not my bookstore and my Chinese restaurant and I want to hold the newspaper.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> Lately I've been a little homesick. I'm not missing things so much as routine things and places. The bookstore where I like to browse, the Chinese restaurant where my friends and I used to eat a couple of times a month, the newspaper.
> 
> I know there are bookstores here, and Chinese restaurants, and the newspaper is online, but it's not my bookstore and my Chinese restaurant and I want to hold the newspaper.


Yep....its the 'familiarity' thing again! It does get to you every now and again but it does pass.......honest


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I'm getting visitors from home. I'm not sure if that will make things better or worse. Right now, I'm just assuming it will pass.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

newtoOZ said:


> I'm getting visitors from home. I'm not sure if that will make things better or worse. Right now, I'm just assuming it will pass.


For me........it made it worse to be honest......but it passes a couple of days after they leave


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I thought it might. I'll get over it.


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

hi i miss a decent curry ,asdas and sainsburys comfort fabric conditioner,decent sausages and sometimes my open log fire. oh and heinz sandwich spread.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I missed meeting up with my mates, especially over Christmas when they were all getting together. I know I will make new friends but I've known them for over 30 years and that is not something you can replace easily!

And I miss sausages too. We have a butcher in town who will be making British sausages soon!  

I miss being able to get things easily but that's because we are in a rural town and I have to remember that Saturday is half day closing with most of the shops (except the supermarkets). 

I had my parents over in November and that definitely made things harder for all of us when they went back. They are even slightly 'homesick' for Australia but that could be just because it's winter in the UK. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

hi weve moved about alot with my husbands work, i left behind my 19 yr old soon and 2 stepchildren and we miss them so much but thety are all coming in 8 weeks time and we are going to show them such a good time they will want to move out, and xmas was weird not horrible but weird .we were always realistic about coming here and not look through rose tinted glasses and it has stood us in good stead.
regards julie


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hopefully i won't miss too much but i know i will miss Scotland the most - just Scotland the country, especially if everything works out in Oz as we plan, then i'm not sure if we will ever see Scotland again, so very sad about that but looking to have a go at a whole new culture!


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

its a great place i still cant believe im here things like that just dont happen to us only to other people but we made it happen and here we are here.

regards julie


----------



## magdabis (Jan 3, 2008)

i miss skilled drivers. those in Australia are really bad. People here don't need to go through any formal driving traning to get driving licence so they drive really bad...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

magdabis said:


> i miss skilled drivers. those in Australia are really bad. People here don't need to go through any formal driving traning to get driving licence so they drive really bad...


Have you ever driven around South London? The driving here in South Australia is far better


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

culture shock, thou art a heartless b**ch 

I think it's normal... The hostility stage really sucks tho. good luck (hugs)


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi i dont drive ,thought about it when i came till i saw the drivers here frightened the life out of me luckily i live in a place where i can get to everything,give me the bus anyday.
regards julie


----------

